# Newb saying hello



## BillBCRX (Nov 24, 2021)

So my names Bill & I have a Honda CRX (imaginative username right).

My reasoning for being here is I have a Mk1 3.2 TT DSG drive train getting swapped into my CRX but with a Honda K20 engine that's turbocharged.

As I'm far from an expert with compatibility & any tricks (OEM VAG options not Honda to VAG) with the drive line parts I'm hoping you guys can help!

I'll put up a bit if a build thread on the other marks area as I guess that's the right place for me 😊

Bill


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Bill, Welcome to the TTF.
Can't help, but best of luck with the swap, think you may need some.
Hoggy.


----------



## BillBCRX (Nov 24, 2021)

Thanks Hoggy,

I've been around racecars my whole life from 70's F1 & Can Am racecars to my own Hondas to working building rally/rallyx cars & helping friends with drag/time attack cars I've done & been involved in a fair few weird projects but I'm lacking in what parts fit what parts in the VAG world.

My build thread 

That's a link to the post I just made on here asking some of the questions I have following on from getting the swap in the chassis.


Cheers
Bill


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Welcome Bill


----------



## DraymondRT (May 17, 2021)

Welcome aboard, Bill! Nice color


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------

